# michigan handing out 200 cribs to end cosleeping



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

*edited by moderator for copyright violation.*

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll...40/LIFESTYLE03


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

At least they had a lengthy and respectable part from McKenna on the subject.

It is interesting that only 3/5 were cosleeping situations, they are all five under investigation still, and nothing was said about how the other two smothered.


----------



## kikidee (Apr 15, 2007)

We recently had a news story here in Tucson that was promoted as being all about how dangerous co-sleeping is, and looked like it was going to be all anti-co-sleeping. In reality, it ended up being a lot like what this article ends up being -- an informational story about how co-sleeping CAN be dangerous, and talks about ways to do it safely.

I wish news organizations and media outlets didn't sensationalize everything so much, because those who don't actually read the story or watch the program will just come away with the clips about it -- that co-sleeping is SO dangerous that Michigan is handing out cribs or that co-sleeping will kill your children so you shouldn't do it.








:


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

here's what I don't get

Quote:

"We're trying to send out the message that we realize that this might be a *family tradition* or one that you feel is harmless in sleeping in with a child," Ficano said. "(But) for us, it's very obvious that this *has led to the increase i*n the number of unfortunate deaths in Wayne County
how exactly does a tradition lead to an increase?


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Since the article seems to be pretty fair I dont see this making much difference. Ive been around low income familes all my life and while most of them co-slept, it was never for lack of a crib. Ive seen people who didnt want to co sleep use baskets, drawers, cots on floor surrounded by pillows. I wouldnt be surprised if those people are the ones who ended up with the cribs or maybe familes ready to transition baby a out for baby b or something.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Who is going to stand guard over these cribs to make sure they are properly assembled, kept free of stuffed animals, blankets and bumper pads and that older children are not being allowed to sleep in them with younger siblings?


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momuveight2B* 
Who is going to stand guard over these cribs to make sure they are properly assembled, kept free of stuffed animals, blankets and bumper pads and that older children are not being allowed to sleep in them with younger siblings?

Well, let's not assume that everyone who needs a free crib is an idiot... For someone thoughtless enough to make all those mistakes I doubt co-sleeping would be any safer.

But I get your point, that being in a crib is not 100% risk free either.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
Well, let's not assume that everyone who needs a free crib is an idiot... .

Of course not but isn't that what big brother is doing? First the free crib then the video cams in the house to make sure it is being used properly. 1984.

These free cribs I assume are only being offered to those of modest means so there is already an assumption by big brother that this group of people is too ill-informed to make good decisions for their families. What if you refuse the free crib? Will that put you at risk for CPS referral?

Giving out free cribs is too simplistic an approach at solving the problem. There are many other factors that need to be addressed like breastfeeding support, tobacco cessation/avoidance, drug & alcohol abuse, the higher infant mortality rate among AA, prenatal care, postpartum and newborn care. All of these are known risk factors for SIDS. They are offering free cribs because it is fast, simple, cheap and they can have control. It puts a nice fat band-aid on the problem that makes politicians and the general public feel better but I don't think it will do anything to help children and families. The article says the children were smothered, I'm not sure how they distinguished that from a SIDS death. I find it hard to believe that the only risk factor in these deaths was co-sleeping.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I hate to say this, but, you know, it's Detroit. Anyone who lives in Michigan will understand what I'm implying. I am not at all surprised that babies are dying there, I'm sure it's got the highest infant mortality rate in the state. I would imagine there were many other factors in the deaths of these babies that they are not mentioning at this time.


----------



## Naless (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
I hate to say this, but, you know, it's Detroit. Anyone who lives in Michigan will understand what I'm implying. I am not at all surprised that babies are dying there, I'm sure it's got the highest infant mortality rate in the state. I would imagine there were many other factors in the deaths of these babies that they are not mentioning at this time.

I used to live in Michigan and don't know what you are implying. Please explain.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Detroit, to me (at least the inner city part) seems like a drug infested, gang infested armpit of a city. But maybe that's me and my bias. I REALLY dislike Detroit.


----------



## Naless (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
Detroit, to me (at least the inner city part) seems like a drug infested, gang infested armpit of a city. But maybe that's me and my bias. I REALLY dislike Detroit.

OMG have you ever spent any time in Detroit? I was raised there and had my first two children there are do not have this opinion. Don't get me wrong there are some bad areas but that goes for anywhere. What are you comparing this too and what does that have to do with deaths being blamed on cosleeping?


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sure, I've spent time there. I have family there. My dad grew up there - he hated it and left as soon as he could. My husband quit a job once (as an electrical engineer with GM) because he would have to move there. I have another friend who had to drive into the city for work every day for several years and said it was a nightmare, hated it with a passion.

It's ok if you like Detroit, we can have different opinoins. It's just that I'm sure the infant mortality rate is pretty high there. I am really glad you had a good experience living there. I just wonder what else was going on with the babies that died... if they had other problems, or if their parents were on drugs, or if they were murdered (I had a friend whose husband murdered their son and she and the rest of the world thought it was SIDS for a LONG time before he confessed), or what.

Don't take my opinion so hard. I just happen to really dislike Detroit but I'm not God, KWIM?


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

I would of loved a free crib....









mine is "connected to bed" it made the perfect side car to my bed so me and ds have lots of room...
If you google for it there is a page telling you how to make a crib into a sidecar, I think it took about an hour to do everything.


----------



## Naless (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 

It's just that I'm sure the infant mortality rate is pretty high there.

From the Free Press Article "The overall infant mortality rate in the county is 11 deaths per 1,000 live births in 2005, officials said. The statewide rate for the same time period is 7.9." Most larger cities have high rates for everthing, more people more chances of it happening. Which IMO isn't a pretty high rate in comparison to the state.

Your first post did bother me though. I don't mind people not liking Detroit to each his/her own buy uou imply that infant deaths should be expected in Detroit and that all Michigan residents would know the same is beyond offensive. JMHO

And none of that has to do with the deaths being blamed on co-sleeping and cribs being giving away


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry, I probably could have worded it differently. Still don't like Detroit though.

But that doesn't mean I don't like you.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

Makes me wonder if there could be a similar story about SIDS in cribs, and the gov't giving away new king sized beds to promote the healthy practice of cosleeping.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07* 
Makes me wonder if there could be a similar story about SIDS in cribs, and the gov't giving away new king sized beds to promote the healthy practice of cosleeping.

Yes, and it doesn't address that our country has a horribly high SIDS rate, yet other countries where babies NEVER sleep away from their parents, SIDS is unheard of.

I'd love a new kind sized bed... especially a free one... what a shame.


----------



## RosesArePurple (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
Yes, and it doesn't address that our country has a horribly high SIDS rate, yet other countries where babies NEVER sleep away from their parents, SIDS is unheard of.

I'd love a new kind sized bed... especially a free one... what a shame.











Man, I heard the NPR report yesterday and it made me so freakin' angry. There was no details as to what EXACTLY caused the deaths.

The first thing my husband said when I told him about the report was "Well, what about SIDS????" Meaning, exactly what you are saying.

Currently, he co-sleeps with the 4 yo and I co-sleep with the baby. Big whoop.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Anyone hear the NPR report? It was the most under-researched, over-sensationlized piece of reporting I've ever heard on NPR. It was a terrible story, poorly done, with no actual information on co-sleeping - just an interview with the medical examiner decrying co-sleeping and the reporter sighing and trying to sound really upset about the situation. Ugh. Usually I love NPR, but this was awful!

The article linked to above was the one good one I found. No other articles mention anything positive about co-sleeping, just state that babies died recently because of it and health authorities are warning about it and giving out cribs.


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

If people are cosleeping because they can't afford to buy a crib and aren't doing it safely, then I don't see the problem with giving out some free cribs.

I find it hard to believe they're handing these cribs out to well researched AP/NFL families who are cosleeping because of a perceived benefit in an attempt to sway them away from cosleeping. They are trying to give families who are in no way fit to be cosleeping yet too poor to buy a crib a safe place for babies to sleep.

You can't make people quit smoking, going to bed drunk, or any of the other risk factors for cosleeping. You can give them a free crib and hope they'll use it. I don't think this is a horrible program. They are acknowledging that cosleeping CAN be unsafe, which is true.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I get all of the points mentioned...but the view of cosleeping made me sad.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07* 
Makes me wonder if there could be a similar story about SIDS in cribs, and the gov't giving away new king sized beds to promote the healthy practice of cosleeping.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *timneh_mom* 
Yes, and it doesn't address that our country has a horribly high SIDS rate, yet other countries where babies NEVER sleep away from their parents, SIDS is unheard of.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosesArePurple* 









Man, I heard the NPR report yesterday and it made me so freakin' angry. There was no details as to what EXACTLY caused the deaths.

I couldn't believe the NPR story. I wrote in, and I hope other people did, too. There was no mention of increasing support for breastfeeding, smoking cessation, and the other factors related to SIDS which are free for families to institute, no free giveaways by the health department required. It was such a simplistic report- I hope they do a follow up story on safe cosleeping and the other contributers to SIDS.


----------



## Kate'smommy (Nov 30, 2004)

My dh showed me another story on this subject that had no balancing viewpoint -- from the Detroit Free Press or News? He senses a growing movement in Mich to discourage co-sleeping. I just received a free calendar with parenting info at dd's government-sponsored playgroup, which stated that co-sleeping was dangerous. The next week, when asked where I got parenting info, I said mothering.
I'm not really upset about the free cribs but rather the greater effect of articles and info that scare people into not co-sleeping and the strict anti-co-sleeping policies of foster care and social workers.
When dh mentioned the subject to mil, she gave him a video about baby safety that says co-sleeping is dangerous. She works for a county child abuse prevention group in NY state. Dh says I shouldn't debate the issue with her, although he completes supports me. I have practice biting my tongue with mil, who says I was crazy not to have an epidural (she was totally numb and dh was dragged out by foreceps), her doctor forced her to breastfeed dh for a whole month because he was born severely underweight, etc.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
I get all of the points mentioned...but the view of cosleeping made me sad.









:


----------

